# Chemistry puns...



## Northerner (Jul 1, 2018)




----------



## C&E Guy (Jul 2, 2018)

You're in your element now!!


----------



## Pamela Giddings (Jul 4, 2018)

Got to do some IONing but I hope it doesn't cause too much moisture in the ATOMsphere.


----------



## mikeyB (Jul 4, 2018)

I did try to think of a pun using the word Arsenic, but everything I came up with would have been deleted


----------



## Contused (Jul 4, 2018)

mikeyB said:


> I did try to think of a pun using the word Arsenic, but everything I came up with would have been deleted


Or you'd have to cover your arsenide…


----------



## Wirrallass (Jul 9, 2018)

The Universe is made of Protons: Neutrons: Electrons ~ and morons! I think all the good Chemistry jokes ARGON!


----------



## Lanny (Jul 10, 2018)

wirralass said:


> The Universe is made of Protons: Neutrons: Electrons ~ and morons! I think all the good Chemistry jokes ARGON!



BRILLANT!


----------



## Contused (Jul 10, 2018)

wirralass said:


> The Universe is made of Protons: Neutrons: Electrons ~ and morons! I think all the good Chemistry jokes ARGON!


----------



## Wirrallass (Jul 10, 2018)

Did you hear about the Chemist who read a book about Helium? He just couldn't put it down!


----------



## Wirrallass (Oct 16, 2018)




----------



## Hepato-pancreato (Oct 17, 2018)




----------



## Hepato-pancreato (Oct 17, 2018)




----------

